# Leg pain (chemical or eptopic) please help x



## Mrskg

Please help I have had a couple of faint bfp's this wk but also a few bfn's last night 5 days late for af i started getting really bad pains and bleeding heavy I knew something wasn't right I called the epu this morn who confirmed it's more than likely a bio chemical pregnancy and is not linked to my mmc in July this was what i was most worried about at the time x 

My concern now is I have had since last night but been really noticeable today a dull pain ache numb sort of feeling right down my leg is this normal with an early miscarriage or is there a chance it could be eptopic x dont want to call hospital just now as it 1140pm and the kids are in bed I'm working at 7 in the morn but I will def call epu tomorrow x would love your opinions just now x thanks x x


----------



## agreeksmom

no your just having pain has nothing to do with miscarriage

if it was eptopic it would be in the upper pelvic region so dont worry


----------



## Looloobelle

Sometimes pain at the top of the leg can be an indication of ectopic - but this would usually be occuring alongside other more common symptoms, not alone they are, if ruptured:

severe pain to one side of the abdomon/pelvis
bleeding that soaks a pad in less than an hour
shoulder tip pain
dizziness/fainting

So without the rest I would think it has very little to do with what you're experiencing so i wouldn't worry either. 

Was your last test pos or neg? Given them a ring today though just to get some advice.

xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thanks ladies x my last test was neg I've been advised to take another one when bleeding stops but think it already has?? Really don't know what my body is playin at just now! Still got pain in my leg nurse thinks it could be siatica? Find it strange it came just before bleeding started I've to keep man eye on the next 24hrs then speak to doc an go from there x why is life so bloody difficult sometimes! Xxx


----------

